
PlotterFiles: SVG files for plotters and 2D CNC machines - fred256
https://plotterfiles.com
======
wombatmobile
How would somebody with a plotter (is that a pen plotter?) or a 2D CNC machine
render these SVG files?

~~~
msurguy
Somebody with a plotter would just download the SVG file and send it to their
machine, like this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jes16_FHyQU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jes16_FHyQU)

